# Thunder Bay DNR launch - Bring a pen or get a ticket



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Heads up!!!!

I launced out of the DNR Thunder Bay launch today. Got there and there were no pencils at the payment box. Usually, I have a pen or pencil in the truck, so it's generally no issue. Pretty common to find an DNR box with nothing to write with there. Well, today I had no pen or pencil in the truck. Since I drove 50 miles to fish, I put my money in the envelope, took the receipt tag, and went fishing. Came back to a ticket on my vehicle from the Alpena PD for failure to pay the launch fee, which is a violation of a local ordinance. BUT, I paid my fee. There was a notation on the bottom with an asterisk that noted "failure to fill out form"?????? NOWHERE does any sign say that you are required to fill it out, just to pay the money. 

Luckily, I saw a police car driving around in the marina next door and hi-tailed it over to him to confront him about the ticket. Yep, that was the officer who wrote the ticket. He explained that there is a rash of people just putting the receipt portion on their dash without paying and they have no access to the DNR box to verify payment. I can see his point. BUT, it doesn't even matter if you fill it out. You can still put the filled out receipt on your dash without dropping a payment in the box. After I told him I took pictures of all the signs and the payment station with no writing instruments, he took my info and said he would verify payment with the DNR and void the ticket if payment was verified. Excuse my language, but what is this bull-bleep? You just ASSUME payment wasn't made with no way of verifying, then expect the person to go to court to prove themselves innocent? I'm sorry, but our country and court system doesn't work that way!!!!!!!!!!!!! Innocent until proven guilty, not guilty until proven innocent. If I wouldn't have found that officer, I would have had to take a day to go to court, show my pictures, plead my case, and hope for a judge that isn't crooked. Nice system there!!!


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a great system------- for the local gov't


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

I have had 2 seperate altercations withthe police at the launch. The last time I was coming into the launch and seen someone with a light looking around in my car. Back seat. I couldn't tell who it was from the distance so I yelled at the person asking what they were doing. As I got closer I seen it was a cop. I asked him what he was doing at my car and he said looking for my reciept. I said do people normally put it in the back seat or on the dash? I then asked what gave him the right to snoop around my car? I have done nothing wrong and told him he has no right looking through my car. I then asked for his badge number and name because I was reporting this to his boss


With all the kids roaming the streets at 2am yelling and screaming why is it they spend there time in the parking lot of the marina? One of the worst police departments I have seen.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

I just pay the extra $15 when I renew my plates so I never have to worry about that again and go to any state launch or park I want 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

BIRD BARREL said:


> I just pay the extra $15 when I renew my plates so I never have to worry about that again and go to any state launch or park I want
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 The passport isn't good at the Alpena municipal launch. unfortunately. I'm probably just going to take my business to Rogers City for now on after hearing more and more stories about bad encounters with the Alpena PD.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

YOU are guilty
UNTILL you prove urself innocent
Got to luv it...


----------



## 1HI4X (Jun 5, 2005)

walleyebum said:


> I have had 2 seperate altercations withthe police at the launch. The last time I was coming into the launch and seen someone with a light looking around in my car. Back seat. I couldn't tell who it was from the distance so I yelled at the person asking what they were doing. As I got closer I seen it was a cop. I asked him what he was doing at my car and he said looking for my reciept. I said do people normally put it in the back seat or on the dash? I then asked what gave him the right to snoop around my car? I have done nothing wrong and told him he has no right looking through my car. I then asked for his badge number and name because I was reporting this to his boss
> 
> 
> With all the kids roaming the streets at 2am yelling and screaming why is it they spend there time in the parking lot of the marina? One of the worst police departments I have seen.


Was your car unlocked and he was inside? What you've described so far is not illegal, immoral, unethical,... Of course you're already aware of this since I'm his supervisor was more than willing to fill you in.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

Illegal no unethical and unjustified yes. He has no right to be looking through my car period! I am so sick of the rookie cops who like to walk a fine line on the edge of harrasment. And if my post offended you GOOD!


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm originally from Alpena. There is a City PD, County PD, and State Police building in that city. They have not much to do up there. I won't even start venting my frustrations I've experienced with the City PD. It's like the try and outdo one another. Very frustrating. One year during the Michigan Brown Trout Festival we parked behind the supermarket(at least it was a supermarket then) right across from the marina, on the day of the Ladies Tournament. We only did this because not only do we spend literally thousands of dollars per boat for slip fees, gas, entry fees, but you aren't allowed to park inside the marina parking area during the tournament. So, about three blocks away there was an area to park and that sucked every morning carrying coffee, pop, ice, snacks, and gear from the parking lot to the slips, which was a pain in the you know what, but we did it. Well, on this day there was going to be a farmers market set up in that area, so we couldn't even park there. Nowhere for us to park. That left behind the supermarket. When we returned at 2pm for weigh in....All the guys that parked there had been towed. I saw the mayor walking around the festival that day. Wrong day for her to be there. I love my hometown, and I would do anything to still live in NE Michigan if it were possible to find a job...But the police are just over the top ridiculous in that town. Ok...I just worked 19 hours. That felt good! Haha


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

I would like to add that there were tournament officials driving around in John Deere Gators picking up guys that were walking from the parking area three blocks away, but there were only a couple, and we always turned down a ride because we didn't want to take the opportunity away from some of the older gentlemen that fished at that time. So, it was not all doom and gloom anyway.


----------



## muzzy2512 (Sep 11, 2009)

Last yr early spring i launched out of the post office, my fault i guess for launching and then going to fill out the payment thing. When i got to the payment station, no envelopes. Boats already in the water, no one around, oh well, guess i'm goin fishing. When i returned there on my window was of course a parking ticket! I go back to the pay station and of course it's now stuffed full of envelopes!!! I took an envelope, stuffed the ticket inside it along with five bucks and wrote on it what had happened. About 3 days later i get a call from a guy from the city, he tells me if i come down to city hall, buy the $35 seasonal launch pass he would make the ticket go away. Worked out ok for me cause i was planning on getting the permit anyway, but if i wasn't planning on getting it i think i'd a been screwed! It's a small city that banks heavey on tourism with fishing being a big part of it. With the salmon all but gone thats taken a hit as well. You think for their own benefit they would ease up a bit on the fisherman.
Alpena vacation, leave on probation!


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Alpena..Alpena ...Alpena

:Modified_ It's the Imayberry of police Departments...


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

muzzy2512 said:


> Last yr early spring i launched out of the post office, my fault i guess for launching and then going to fill out the payment thing. When i got to the payment station, no envelopes. Boats already in the water, no one around, oh well, guess i'm goin fishing. When i returned there on my window was of course a parking ticket! I go back to the pay station and of course it's now stuffed full of envelopes!!! I took an envelope, stuffed the ticket inside it along with five bucks and wrote on it what had happened. About 3 days later i get a call from a guy from the city, he tells me if i come down to city hall, buy the $35 seasonal launch pass he would make the ticket go away. Worked out ok for me cause i was planning on getting the permit anyway, but if i wasn't planning on getting it i think i'd a been screwed! It's a small city that banks heavey on tourism with fishing being a big part of it. With the salmon all but gone thats taken a hit as well.* You think for their own benefit they would ease up a bit on the fisherman.*
> Alpena vacation, leave on probation!


 I agree. I don't think I've seen more than three trucks at the launch at one time in the last 3 years. Probably one less from me now unless the bite around there is outstanding. Sad, because when I go there to fish, I usually stop at the party store to get food and beverage, get gas there. half the time I hit Home Depot while I'm there, and get food in town before we go home. I'm not going to break their bank, but I spend a few thousand in Alpena every fishing season. 

I did get a call from the issuing officer yesterday. No call from the cief in response to my e-mail.  I guess someone broke into the box on Sunday and stole all the money and envelopes, so no way to verify my payment. He did void the ticket anyways.


----------



## recondon (May 23, 2012)

I will respond breifly to these interesting post. I apologize for not placing a sign at the launch ramp instructing people to fill out the form before placing it on your dash or in the box. I guess I didn't think it was needed as I assumed some things don't need to be explained. The reason for filling out the form is to identify the vehicle or person it pertains to. Your ticket was voided as are most of the tickets issued by city P.D. at the ramp. The city's goal is compliance, not penalty. The gentleman who posted about the vehicles being towed from the private parking lot during Brown Trout needs to know that had nothing to do with the city, but rather the owner of the lot who had them towed. The launch facilities behind the post office and at the marina are owned by the City, not the D.N.R. In the future, if any of you have any issues with these facilities I would be happy to talk to you. I can be contacted at [email protected] or by phone at 989-354-1761. My cell phone number is posted inside the fish cleaning station if you need something after hours. Good fishing.

Don Gilmet


----------



## 1HI4X (Jun 5, 2005)

walleyebum said:


> Illegal no unethical and unjustified yes. He has no right to be looking through my car period! I am so sick of the rookie cops who like to walk a fine line on the edge of harrasment. And if my post offended you GOOD!


He doesn't? Based on what? Why are you so hostile? No, you didn't offend me and I'm not sure why you were trying.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

Wasn't being hostile, but unless you have dealt with what alot of us have delt with with this city police department I really don't think you have much room to comment. Expecilly when it comes off as if you want to deffend the actions of the person I was talking about. 

And I had said there was 2 seperate altercations with this specific officer. The other I will not go into detail about but was much worse and was harrassment. And I did contact his suppervisor and was told by him that this was not the first complaint about this type of behavior from this perticular person. And then he assured me I would not have another problem with this guy.

Let me ask you this. If you seen someone with a flashlight looking around in your car for no reason would you be upset? Even if it is technically not against the law? So why should this be ok if this is a cop? I don't think it is and I have the right to voice my opinion and question what he was doing even if he is a cop. 

The city police department enforce the rule of paying at the launch and that is great but like I said before there is a big difference between looking on the dash for a parking permit and out of your car with you face pressed against my rear windows. Plane and simple.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, Don! I used to shoot darts with you guys all the time. Especially against your brother. You know me very well. Brandt Kearly? I've been out of Alpena for quite a few years now, but I'm sure you'll remember the name. Hope all is well with you! I wasn't going after the city for the issue with the towing...I realize it was the property owner. The issue I had was the fact that the city had nowhere for us to park and we were forced to park there on that Thursday morning leading to us getting towed. 

Shoot me a PM if you want any other details. Take care!


----------



## 1HI4X (Jun 5, 2005)

walleyebum said:


> Wasn't being hostile, but unless you have dealt with what alot of us have delt with with this city police department I really don't think you have much room to comment. Expecilly when it comes off as if you want to deffend the actions of the person I was talking about.
> 
> And I had said there was 2 seperate altercations with this specific officer. The other I will not go into detail about but was much worse and was harrassment. And I did contact his suppervisor and was told by him that this was not the first complaint about this type of behavior from this perticular person. And then he assured me I would not have another problem with this guy.
> 
> ...


When you hope that I'm offended by your post as you indicated with "Good", I'd call that hostile. Given your demeanor here, I'm not surprised you took the officer's attitude as harassing. You probably gave him the same demeanor as you are displaying here and you got what you had coming to you. If you want to describe that as me "defending him", then so be it. You still haven't offended me. 

Quite frankly, it is really difficult to take anything you are saying seriously for several reasons. 

You're in a public place. Didn't your momma teach you not to leave valuables in plain sight in your car? There's a reason for this; ANYONE can look inside your car. That includes the officer who was doing just that, as you reported. Whether he actually was looking for your receipt or was looking for dope, stolen goods, etc. and he just told you he was looking for a receipt is possible. Again, you're in a public place. He can look in your windows. You don't have to agree with it, but it isn't wrong. P-l-a-i-n (not plane) and simple. If I saw someone looking in my windows, am I going to be upset (your question)? No. Am I going to figure out what is going on? Yes. You don't need to come across as a crazed lunatic to figure out what is going on. It is "ok for this cop" because there isn't anything he's doing wrong. If the cops want to look in the windows of my vehicle, have at it. I really don't care. Then again, I don't leave anything for them or anyone else to care about out in the open. 

I do have some doubts as to whether you really contacted his supervisor as you said you did. Though it is possible you contacted him, I'm quite confident he didn't discuss this officer's disciplinary history with you. First, it's none of your business. Second, it's unprofessional. Third, if he did he could have his own back side in a jam (due to #2) and I'm sure he wasn't going to get himself jammed up on your accord. 

You keep bringing up the fact that this is the "second incident" and the city has this long history at this boat launch. As it pertains to me, these are irrelevant. The only thing I addressed with you was this officer's actions of looking in your car as you seemed to be making such a stink about this. Try to keep up.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow looks like some one wants to argue. I stated I wasn't being hostile with you. When I posted that if my comments offended you then good it is simply because I do not care what you think at all. And if you have read through this thread at all then you would see I am not the only one that has had issues with this police department. And thank you for catching that spelling. You get a gold star.

Quite frankly I don't care if you believe what I say or not. It is what happened. Take it as you will.

Please have a nice day!!! And adjust your panties next time before you post again.


----------

